# Photo Shop Creations....



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

This thread is where everyone can post their Photo Shop Creations!

I'll start.

Here is if royalty had a name it would be Tyson.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awwww..... that is tooo cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa made me this one:









GSFarm made me this one:









[marq=right]Aren'ttheycute?:)[/marq]


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

That is adorable!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well here's an avatar I made.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I made this one for Six Shooter Farm -


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Chelsey, looks very nice.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

In the spring when I get some good pictures would you make me one Chels?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeppers =) I really like making them


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's another I made.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

You all are so creative- I have tried a couple of times (well once anyway) to modify a picture but it was toooooo hard. I love that one of Tyson.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Cute stuff!!!!
I'll have to try and post mine later.... I don't have photoshop but I have photoimpression. I design all of my logos. (see my website) Also CD case covers- for when I burn off cds and dvds.  Isn't it fun?

(MCF, that pup is so adorable as I have said before.....  And he is spoiled I presume? LOL)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my you all are wonderful!

Muddy - If and when I finally get really good pics - would you make me a logo?? I would gladly pay you or send you a "present"!!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, here's mine. 

I made this 'Butterfly' one for my mom. It's my photography. 

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/ ... terfly.jpg

This is a very very old logo of mine... the goat silhouttes were just temporary ones so the cutting isn't great. It gives you a basic idea though. Needs lots of tweaking. This is isn't the full size.










Current Logo, may change as soon as I make a winter one.  (this one is small- see my website for a larger pic) Photography by me.









Current Banner- I need to make one to match the logo. My last theme was western, hence the look of the banner.










I made this for an online game I once played... virtual horses about 2 yrs ago. The only fun I had was making the pics, LOL. I quit it since that was the only attraction.... But this gives you more of an idea of what I like to do. I can't find my best one so this will have to do... I may have to re-create the other one. Had a bay on it in a foggy lake.... so elegant.

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b268/ ... 00x236.jpg


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ozark -

You do beautiful work with a camera - I wish that I was that talented!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't done anything as great as you guys, your guys' look great!! 

Here's what I've done for Goat Shows though, I made the logo, here's all the colors I made it in, but everybody voted for the purple


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are neat.  Is photoshop a website,or is it on your computer? I need to get some new pics and try to make something.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Photoshop is a program, I'm not sure how much it costs. Mine were made on a program called Photo Filtre, its a free download, I forget where the website is though.


----------

